# πλησιάζει η ώρα του άλαλου πιστολιού του



## pontios (Jun 28, 2013)

Καλημέρα.

Έχω την εξής πρόταση να μεταφράσω και χρειάζομαι λίγη βοήθεια - υπάρχουν κάποια μεταφορικά στοιχεία που περιπλέκουν τα πράγματα.

*Πλησιάζει η ώρα του άλαλου πιστολιού του να ακουστεί για πρώτη φορά και μετά να σιωπήσει για πάντα.*

Θα επιστρέψω αύριο.

Ευχαριστώ, Χρήστος.


----------



## Irini (Jun 28, 2013)

Λίγο στο πόδι για ν' ανοίξει η συζήτηση. Υποθέτω ότι εννοεί πως το πιστόλι δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί μέχρι τώρα, θα χρησιμοποιηθεί σε λίγο καιρό και δεν θα ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί μετά;

Θα αποφύγω το silenced γιατί μπορεί να μπερδέψει. Κάτι στο "The time draws near when his voiceless gun/pistol will be heard/will roar for the first time and then be silent for ever.


----------



## pontios (Jun 28, 2013)

Irini said:


> Λίγο στο πόδι για ν' ανοίξει η συζήτηση. Υποθέτω ότι εννοεί πως το πιστόλι δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί μέχρι τώρα, θα χρησιμοποιηθεί σε λίγο καιρό και δεν θα ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί μετά;
> 
> Θα αποφύγω το silenced γιατί μπορεί να μπερδέψει. Κάτι στο "The time draws near when he voicesless gun/pistol will be heard/will roar for the first time and then be silent for ever.



Σωστά υπέθεσες, Irini.

I like your suggestion, perhaps with a small change/tweak? --

*The time draws near when his silent gun will be heard for the first time before it falls silent forever. * (or .. before it's silenced forever?)

I'll think about it tomorrow, and I welcome all other suggestions.


----------



## cougr (Jun 28, 2013)

The first thing that spontaneously came to mind was "wordless pistol" but then again I'm not fully cognizant as to the intended nuances of the phrase "άλαλου πιστολιού".


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2013)

pontios said:


> *The time draws near when his silent gun will be heard for the first time before it falls silent forever. *


Θα παίξω σ' αυτό το ταμπλό.

The time draws near when his silent gun will be heard for the first time, only to go silent again — forever.


----------



## staval (Jun 28, 2013)

Θα πρότεινα να λάβετε υπόψιν ότι όταν λέμε "silent gun" συνήθως εννοούμε το όπλο με σιγαστήρα. Επιπλέον, ελέγξτε εάν η εποχή γραφής ή περιγραφής ζητάει pistol στην θέση του gun...

Πήγα να κάνω post χωρίς εναλλακτική λύση...λάθος! Θα πρότεινα λοιπόν, είτε pistol είτε gun, όπως λέμε "unused gun" να το αποδώσεις ως "unheard", ή περιφραστικά, "his gun, which has never been heard before,...", αυτό φυσικά εξαρτάται από τα όρια που θέτεις (εσύ ή ο εντολέας) στη μετάφρασή σου.


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2013)

...
... his as yet voiceless gun / pistol... ή ... his gun / pistol, as yet voiceless, ...

Επειδή ό,τι σκέφτομαι για το «άλαλο» μπορεί να παρερμηνευθεί ως σιγασμένο που λέει η Staval (και η Ειρήνη στο #2), ενώ με το χρονικό as yet σώζεται, νομίζω.


Εδιτ: Μ' αρέσει και το ... his gun, never heard before, ...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 28, 2013)

Ίσως παίζει και το mute (αλλά όχι muted, γιατί τότε θα είχε την ίδια σημασία με το silent όπως λέει η staval).


----------



## staval (Jun 28, 2013)

Μήπως το περιβάλλον σύνθεσης είναι απαραίτητο για μία τελική άποψη...;το co-text;


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2013)

pontios said:


> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Έχω την εξής πρόταση να μεταφράσω και χρειάζομαι λίγη βοήθεια - υπάρχουν κάποια μεταφορικά στοιχεία που περιπλέκουν τα πράγματα.
> [...]
> ...



Context. Closed until tomorrow. ;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2013)

staval said:


> Μήπως το περιβάλλον σύνθεσης είναι απαραίτητο για μία τελική άποψη...;το co-text;



Thanks, all clear, or perhaps more muddled (context - co-text) -- can't decide which yet. :)


----------



## pontios (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by staval View Post
> Μήπως το περιβάλλον σύνθεσης είναι απαραίτητο για μία τελική άποψη...;το co-text;


Συγνώμη για την αργοπορία μου. (είχα κουραστεί χθες και δεν άντεχα).

Ο ιδιοκτήτης του πιστολιού θα το χρησιμοποιούσε σύντομα σε μια εκδίκηση-δολοφονία που είχε εδώ και καιρό σχεδιάσει. 
Επειδή δεν ήταν επαγγελματίας δολοφόνος, θα "λαλούσε" το πιστόλι του μόνο μία φορά.

You've given me enough ideas to work with. I thank you all for your help.


----------



## pontios (Jun 29, 2013)

Κατέληξα προσωρινά στο ....

The time draws near when his gun will be heard for the first time before it becomes silent forever.

Αφού θα ακουστεί για πρώτη φορά δεν χρειάζεται να το αποκαλέσουμε "silent gun" αρκεί το "gun" σκέτο, έτσι δεν είναι;

(Edit - I'm not sure whether to choose "first time" or "very first time", and "silent" or "silent again" and "becomes" or "falls" ?).


----------



## cougr (Jun 30, 2013)

I was going to suggest that you could probably do away with "άλαλο" but then again if you wanted to remain true to the original and given that the terms "silent/mute gun" are imbued with preconceived meanings I suppose you could use the term "silentious" as an alternative.

_The time draws near when his silentious gun will be heard for the first time and then be silenced forever._


----------



## pontios (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for your input, cougr.
Silentious avoids the silent/mute (i.e., gun with silencer) preconceptions (as you point out), and it remains true to the Greek metaphor, but it's a tad too "out there".

Another way I could interpret this (if I allowed myself some latitude) is -

The time draws near for his idle gun to be summoned into (/or called into?) action for the first time before being(/or before it's) mothballed forever.

or

The time draws near for his sleepy gun to be roused into action before it's rested/retired forever. 

Something along these lines?


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> The time draws near when his silent gun will be heard for the first time, only to go silent again — forever.


Στοιχηματίζω ότι στα συμφραζόμενα, με τη συγκεκριμένη διατύπωση, κανένας δεν θα νομίζει ότι ο συγγραφέας μιλάει για όπλο με σιγαστήρα.


----------



## pontios (Jun 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Στοιχηματίζω ότι στα συμφραζόμενα, με τη συγκεκριμένη διατύπωση, κανένας δεν θα νομίζει ότι ο συγγραφέας μιλάει για όπλο με σιγαστήρα.



only to go silent again - forever - ταιριάζει ίσως καλλίτερα από τις άλλες εκδοχές που προτάθηκαν ( με το Ελληνικό πρωτότυπο) - αλλά μου ακούγεται σαν να έχει την δυνατότητα ( το πιστόλι το ίδιο) να σιωπήσει από μόνο του.


Even my earlier version --- The time draws near when his gun will be heard for the first time before it becomes silent forever - sounds like the gun can deactivate itself - as if it's calling the shots.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2013)

I suspect there may be some people who do not want the gun to go silent.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## pontios (Jun 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> I suspect there may be some people who do not want the gun to go silent.



I'm waiting for a 250MB file to download - so I'm killing some time.
I notice the dr has killed my gun, in the meantime. ;)


----------

